# Chev trucks pull down a building



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What do the chevy lovers think of this?
Anything out of the ordinary? Why after not moving it at all does it suddenly give?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: Spin them tires and Pull, then all asudden it gives and long and behold thers a blur of vision of a track hoe. :lol: :lol:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Everything on the internet is TRUE!!!! my mommy said so!!


----------

